# Weekly Competition 2022-05



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 U' R2 F U' F' U F U2
*2. *R' U2 R' F U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R' F' U' F U' F' R U2 R' F U2
*4. *F' R' U' R F' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
*5. *U' R' U2 F R2 F U2 F' U' F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U B D2 F' U R' B D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D
*2. *B D B2 R F2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 B2 U R' B' R' B2 F' U B2
*3. *D L' B L B2 L' D2 U2 L D2 L F L D' B' U L' F R'
*4. *L2 D2 B D2 B R2 F2 R D' L2 R' D U' B' D' L2 D'
*5. *U R2 B' D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F L R' B' D' U F2 R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 F U2 F U2 R D' U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 F Uw2 R2 U2 Rw2 F' R2 Uw R B2 D' R' Rw Fw' F U Fw' Uw B2 U'
*2. *D R' U2 R2 U D L2 R' B' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' Fw2 L Uw2 U R Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 L' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw' U' L R2 Uw Rw L F D' Rw B U2
*3. *F L U2 L2 F2 D B U B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R D F Uw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R L' B' L Uw Rw2 D2 R' D B Fw Uw' D' L2 Fw F L'
*4. *B' D2 L R' D' R' D2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 Fw2 U B2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U D2 R' D2 Fw2 L' Fw' R L' Uw2 B' L2 Rw' B' Rw2 Fw Rw' L2 D2
*5. *U L U2 B U R U L2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R D' B' Fw2 R B Uw2 L B R Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 F B' Uw F2 U F U Fw' Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw D U Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Uw Lw' L' Dw2 Fw' D Fw' D' Bw2 D F2 L2 Uw Bw Lw' B L' U2 D' B' U Dw2 L R Dw F2 Bw Uw Lw Uw2 D Fw2 Bw' D Fw' D2 R Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 F2 U2 D Rw Lw2 D R' D B2 R2 Bw2 F' Lw B Rw2 D' F' R
*2. *B2 Fw' F Dw' Rw L Uw2 L2 Rw F' R2 Lw L2 Fw' Rw Dw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 F Fw U' Dw' Bw2 L' R B Dw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 B Dw R' F Fw2 Dw2 D B' F Lw' Rw R' Bw2 R Lw Uw D' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw F2 Uw B2 L B' Rw
*3. *F Fw Dw' L' Uw' Rw2 Bw' F' R' U' D B Uw2 Rw' Lw2 U Lw2 D Bw U R Uw2 U2 Fw L2 F Rw2 Dw' F' B2 U R Fw' Rw2 L' D' U2 Fw2 R F' L2 D' Rw L Dw2 U2 B' U Uw' Dw2 D2 Fw2 B F Uw' B F' Fw' Rw B'
*4. *U' Dw L' D' Bw Lw2 B R' L2 Lw Dw' D2 F Bw' Uw' Rw' F B Bw Rw' B' Dw' Fw U' L F Lw2 R Fw' Rw2 Fw F' Dw' Fw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 B2 R' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw2 L2 Dw R' Lw' L' Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 B R D U R2
*5. *D' B2 Fw' R2 Bw F' Rw2 R Uw Dw' Fw2 D R' Lw2 Uw B2 Rw' F2 U2 Lw2 F' R' B' U2 Fw2 Bw' U' Uw' F' Uw' U2 D' Lw' Fw Lw F D2 Dw' L2 Rw' Lw2 Dw Fw' R U Uw' D' R2 B2 Dw2 Bw D Fw' F D R F Dw' Rw' Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw2 B2 U' L 3Uw2 R Dw' 3Uw Rw D' L D2 L2 F2 Dw B2 Rw' R' 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw' Bw' L2 3Rw2 Fw2 L Dw' Lw' D' Bw D U2 Fw' L Bw 3Rw2 U' D2 L' Rw2 3Rw Bw2 Dw2 F2 U' Rw' U' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw2 R Bw Dw' B' 3Fw2 D B2 R' F' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 3Fw' Lw' Rw D2 Dw' U2 F U' B2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw Uw U'
*2. *L' Dw Fw' Dw' D U2 B2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw' F 3Uw Rw D' 3Uw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 3Uw' Uw2 L2 F2 3Fw Fw' R' L' Dw L2 Lw' 3Fw2 U2 L' R2 Bw F2 L' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Uw2 D2 3Rw' U Uw Bw2 F2 U' Fw' Rw 3Fw' Fw' Lw' U' Bw B R' Bw F 3Uw L2 Bw' B Uw2 D 3Rw' L' F Rw' 3Fw2 L2 Fw' Dw2 U' D2 Rw Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw2
*3. *Rw L' Uw2 Bw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 D' R2 D 3Rw Bw' D F' U' R Dw' Uw R' D2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw' Rw R2 Fw2 3Uw2 R2 D Lw Dw2 3Rw2 L2 U Uw' Rw Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw' F2 Uw D' 3Uw2 Rw Lw' U' L' R2 Uw' 3Rw2 D Bw' L Fw' D Fw' Lw2 3Uw F2 D' 3Rw Rw' Lw' L Uw' R' U' Rw2 F2 Uw D2 3Uw2 U' B2 Dw Uw L2
*4. *Bw2 3Uw Dw 3Rw Rw B' U2 Uw F' B2 Bw2 Uw' L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 R2 D2 3Uw U' Bw' B 3Fw2 U' Lw' L Bw 3Fw2 3Uw B Dw2 3Rw R' Uw2 Rw Dw' R Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' B L 3Rw F2 L' Rw2 3Rw' F' Fw' Rw' B Fw2 L' Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 B Bw' Dw2 3Fw2 F Lw' U' R2 D U2 Bw2 F2 3Uw D Uw' R' D2 Dw2 3Uw L' Uw2 U'
*5. *B Uw' 3Fw U L B2 Fw' L2 Lw' Bw' B' U 3Uw Uw2 Lw R' Bw Rw2 R Bw Lw Rw' D' Bw2 3Uw2 R' B R' Uw' D2 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 U Fw' R' 3Uw 3Rw D' U Dw2 Lw2 R' 3Uw2 U2 R 3Rw' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 L 3Rw Lw' Rw Uw2 F2 R D2 U 3Rw Uw' D2 Bw' 3Fw2 Fw' L' Dw' Uw Bw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw Rw 3Uw' D B2 D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw Uw F Dw2 Lw2 D2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Rw R2 B Uw 3Fw' Fw2 U' Bw 3Lw Bw 3Dw D' 3Rw 3Uw Uw2 Rw 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw' R 3Fw' 3Uw2 F' Uw Lw2 3Uw' D R' 3Rw2 D2 3Lw2 L Uw R' 3Lw L2 U2 Fw 3Dw' 3Lw B 3Fw 3Uw' F' 3Uw' Uw' U' 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw Uw' D' 3Uw' Fw2 L' B' 3Fw2 L' R 3Dw' 3Lw Uw' 3Bw Fw2 D Uw' Lw2 L2 3Lw B L2 3Dw2 F' 3Dw' Fw Dw R' 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw 3Rw2 Dw2 3Bw' R2 L' D Uw2 Rw D
*2. *Lw' L' F' 3Uw Dw U2 F' 3Uw 3Dw F' R 3Bw2 3Uw Lw2 3Lw Uw Bw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw2 Uw2 U2 3Rw2 B 3Lw' 3Rw' Uw U 3Dw F2 Lw 3Bw' 3Dw2 R2 Uw R2 3Uw U' 3Bw2 U F2 Dw' L Fw 3Bw2 L U' F L Bw2 3Uw2 U B Uw2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw Uw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Fw 3Fw2 R U L2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Lw' Uw Lw' D' Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Rw' Fw L' 3Dw2 R2 Uw' B' F2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw' Uw 3Dw 3Rw 3Fw Rw Lw L2 B 3Uw 3Fw2 U
*3. *3Rw Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw2 3Lw2 U2 L' Dw' U D2 Uw Fw' 3Bw Uw U2 Fw' B' Rw' 3Dw2 L' 3Dw2 U2 Lw B 3Lw R Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw' D2 Rw U2 F' 3Dw 3Rw B 3Fw2 L' 3Uw' R' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw F2 L 3Dw B' F2 Rw Uw' F2 3Fw 3Uw Dw L2 3Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw Uw 3Fw' D' Fw L' 3Uw Uw' 3Lw' R U 3Uw 3Bw B Uw L' U' Fw2 Rw' L2 Lw D' Lw 3Uw' Rw2 R2 3Fw' L' 3Uw' B 3Dw 3Fw2 Fw' B Lw2 Dw2 B'
*4. *Lw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw' Dw' F' 3Dw Lw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 B2 D2 3Fw B 3Rw2 R 3Dw' Bw' Rw2 Lw Fw' 3Bw' Uw D 3Rw Bw2 Dw' F' Fw 3Lw' 3Rw2 L R 3Fw U Fw 3Uw' F U Rw' F2 3Fw2 3Uw' D 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw' R' D' 3Uw' F 3Lw2 D2 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 R U 3Dw' D' Lw' F Lw 3Dw 3Uw2 B Rw 3Rw2 Uw2 F2 3Rw B' 3Fw2 D 3Lw 3Dw2 3Lw2 D2 3Bw' Bw2 B2 3Rw' 3Bw Uw2 3Bw' Fw' Bw' Uw L2 U Rw' 3Uw Lw Uw' Dw2 Fw2 3Lw2 F
*5. *3Dw2 Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' 3Bw Fw 3Uw' Fw L 3Uw2 3Bw Bw Fw' F' Lw2 D' Bw U2 3Dw2 Uw' Lw Dw' 3Rw' Lw Rw 3Fw R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 R' 3Dw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Bw2 3Dw Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw Rw 3Bw Bw 3Dw2 Dw2 3Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw' F 3Dw B2 3Dw' Lw B2 Fw2 R2 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' U2 3Lw 3Uw Rw U Lw Rw 3Lw2 B2 D2 R2 Fw2 3Rw Bw Lw' 3Fw' Lw' B2 R 3Bw' 3Uw2 Uw 3Bw2 L U B' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Uw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 R' U R U' R2 F R' F
*2. *R' F2 U2 R U R' U2 F R F U'
*3. *U' R' F U R2 F' R2 F U R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' D' L' B' R2 B' L' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 R' B L' B2 Uw'
*2. *U L2 U' R D2 F' R' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F D' B' L2 Fw Uw2
*3. *R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L F U D B' D' L2 U2 R L' F2 R F2 Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R' B2 U2 L F2 D L U R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F' Rw2 U' Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' B L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D' Fw2 D2 B' R F Uw' L' Fw2 R' D' z' y'
*2. *B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F D R U L F' L' F' R D R Fw2 R F2 Uw2 D Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 U' L D2 L B R Fw' L2 Uw' Fw Rw2 F' Uw Rw F' D' z'
*3. *F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R B2 D R D L2 U' B' D2 B' L' D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 D2 L' Uw2 R' D2 R' D2 F Uw B D2 R B F' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw D' Fw x

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' F' Fw' D' Lw2 Bw' R' U' L2 D2 R2 Bw' Rw2 F' Rw2 Dw' F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Dw Lw Uw U Dw2 B Dw2 Fw' U F Fw' R Dw' Fw' Dw2 F Dw2 D' Uw' Lw U' L F Uw F' U' F2 U' B' Bw2 Lw2 R' L Rw B' L' Rw2 Dw2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *Rw2 D' B U2 Lw D' Lw2 Bw2 L2 R Bw2 D L2 Dw F Fw B Lw Rw2 Uw' Bw' Uw Fw2 U' L Dw Lw' Uw2 Rw D Dw' U2 L Lw' B2 L' Fw Rw D Bw' L2 Bw2 D2 R2 Fw Bw Uw B' U Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw B' Dw Bw' Rw Fw' B2 Bw 3Rw' 3Uw
*3. *Lw F L' Dw D Uw2 U' Lw2 D' Fw L2 Dw' B U' Uw2 Lw' L Bw U2 F2 R2 Dw2 F D2 Rw2 Fw L Lw Fw' Bw2 R' Fw' F U R Fw2 Bw D2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw F2 R U2 Dw' Rw' Lw Bw U' Dw D2 Lw F2 Lw' Dw' R' D' L D2 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Bw' D 3Fw' 3Rw2 D L Fw2 Rw R Lw' 3Rw U' Fw2 Bw U D R Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw R' F Rw B2 F2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw B 3Fw2 R 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw Fw R' B' Lw U2 Fw F2 3Rw B2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Rw' B' D' Bw Fw' Uw2 L2 R' Uw' Lw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' F Rw Uw R Uw' D2 F' B2 Uw2 Lw 3Uw2 Uw' F2 D2 U2 F z y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' F' Dw2 Lw Rw L 3Rw2 B L' 3Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw' R' Uw2 F' 3Rw L' Rw' U 3Dw2 F' Uw Bw' B' L' 3Lw Bw' 3Uw2 R F' 3Bw 3Uw' U2 3Rw Uw' B Lw Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw Uw 3Uw2 U2 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 U' Bw U Dw' L 3Uw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Dw 3Bw' 3Fw U2 B' 3Bw 3Dw U' R Uw Bw2 U Fw 3Dw U2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 L2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 F' U2 R Rw' 3Fw U Rw Uw 3Dw Rw' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 R' F D2 F L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L B' R U' Fw' Uw'
*2. *D B L2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B D B' U' B R D L R' B2 R Fw Uw2
*3. *U R2 U2 R B' U D' R' B R L' U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 F' D
*4. *L F U' L B L2 F' U R' D2 L D2 F2 B2 R L' B D2 L Fw Uw'
*5. *U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B L' D2 B L' D' L2 D' L B2 U B Rw2 Uw2
*6. *B U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 F D B U L' F2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *B D2 R' L' B U' L2 D' L' F U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *F L2 U' F2 R U' D R' B R D' F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U Rw Uw'
*9. *R2 L' D' F R2 B' R2 D' B R L D2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*10. *D R' F2 L' B2 L U2 R D2 R B' D L2 U2 B' R' D2 Rw' Uw
*11. *B' D B' F2 R F2 R D2 L' R U R' B' U' B' U2 F U Fw
*12. *R U2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' F L' B R' D' B F' U' F2 D L2 Uw'
*13. *D' L R2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 F' D F D2 B L2 R2 U' Rw
*14. *R' D2 L B2 L D2 L' R' U' L B R2 B L R' D L' D F Uw
*15. *L2 D B D R U' D' F D B R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' Uw2
*16. *R2 F L' D B2 F U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' D' L R' B2 D Fw
*17. *F' L B' D R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R B R2 U' L' D Rw' Uw
*18. *D2 L2 U' R F2 D L U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F D B R F Rw2 Uw'
*19. *U R U' B2 U' R2 L B R2 U2 D L2 U B2 R2 L2 B R F' Rw Uw2
*20. *R D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R D2 R' U2 B R2 B' R2 U Rw' Uw2
*21. *R' D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B R' F U R' U2 B' L2 B2 L' U2 Rw2
*22. *R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R L' B' L D F' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 Rw Uw'
*23. *F D2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F U' L' U' R2 F R' F U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *L U2 B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D U' L D2 L B D' R U B2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *D B' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F R' U' B F' D2 R2 U' F2 Uw2
*26. *U' R2 U' F2 D' L B' F D2 R2 F2 U F2 R F D' F Rw2 Uw'
*27. *D2 R' B' F2 U2 L R' D2 U2 R D R2 B' U' L2 U' R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*28. *L B' R2 L' U2 B U' B U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *D2 F2 R' B U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B D' B2 L2 U R' D Rw'
*30. *B R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L2 D F D2 L' D' R2 B' L2 D L2 U' Fw Uw2
*31. *F2 U2 B R B U B2 U R2 U L2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R' F D2 Rw2
*32. *R2 D B2 R U L B U2 L F' D2 F B U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*33. *B2 D2 F R2 U B' L' F' U' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R Fw' Uw2
*34. *B' D' F' D L U F R L D2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 Fw
*35. *D2 B' D' L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L F D2 B U2 B' L F' U F Rw2 Uw
*36. *B2 D' L2 B' R' U2 F L D2 B2 D' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
*37. *D L' B' D R2 U' R B' U' L U D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *F2 L' F' R' U2 L' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U L' D' F U Fw Uw2
*39. *B D R' F D L' B L2 F2 D F' U D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 U Fw Uw
*40. *D2 F D R' U2 D F D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F' L2 U L' Uw'
*41. *D2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 R' D L B' U2 F2 U2 F D' L' D' Rw Uw'
*42. *F B' R' U2 F R' L' B' D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 U B R2 U2 Fw'
*43. *B R' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R' D L2 R2 B L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 F U2 R' B R2 B2 F2 R' D F2 D' U' R2 Fw' Uw
*45. *D2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B' L' D' F2 L' D2 U' B R' U F' L'
*46. *U' F2 U L' F L2 B F' R2 B' F' D' B' L2 D R D' L' Uw'
*47. *F R2 D2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' L' U L D B' F' D2 L D Fw
*48. *U2 R' F D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 F' R U' L B' D R Fw
*49. *F' R' U F B2 L B2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' F2 L F2 Uw'
*50. *F U' R F' R L' B R U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 Rw2
*51. *L2 D2 F' U F' R B' L' D' F2 D2 B' R2 F2 B2 D2 B' D L Uw2
*52. *F2 L' D' F2 B2 L' F D' L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' D Fw' Uw
*53. *B2 L B R2 B' L2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L F L2 D F2 D' B2 U Rw'
*54. *B2 U2 F B2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F U2 B' D2 R U2 F' U2 Rw
*55. *F L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L' B2 L2 B' D' B D' Fw' Uw'
*56. *U2 R2 D2 R B2 F2 R B2 L U2 B2 F' D2 B2 R F' D' U' B' R Fw'
*57. *D R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 R' B' F R' F D F D' L2 B2 Uw'
*58. *B' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B L' F2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 D' L' B L2 Uw2
*59. *L B2 R' L' D' R2 B' R F' U' F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*60. *U2 F D2 R L F' R' D F2 U D2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R F2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *L R2 B L2 D2 F R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D' U' L' F R U' R2 D Fw' Uw2
*62. *D2 F U' L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 B U' F' R D U B' Rw
*63. *L D' F R2 U' L' D' B' R2 L U2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R U2 R Uw'
*64. *B2 R' D R2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L U R' B U2 F' R2 U R' B2 Rw'
*65. *B' U' B2 R' U L2 U B U D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U2 Rw2 Uw'
*66. *U L' D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' U B' R D2 R B' R' U2 F' Rw'
*67. *R F' D' L R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F' D F2 L' R' D2 L' B' Rw'
*68. *L U L2 D L F' D' B F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 B' U' Rw' Uw2
*69. *B R' F U2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R F2 L D' L2 U' L' Fw'
*70. *R F2 L' D2 F2 R' B D' U2 R' B2 R2 L' D2 L' B2 L U' B U Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' F2 R F' U F R L' F L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' U' D2
*2. *R' F' L' U' R2 D2 R' B' R L' D R D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L2
*3. *L2 D2 R F2 U F R U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 B R' B2 R B2
*4. *D' F' R2 D F' R' F L' F' B' D2 R2 F2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B'
*5. *D' R' F2 R2 B' F L2 R2 F D' F' D L' U L' D' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B' F' D2 F U2 B R2 U2 B D' L' D' U' R' D2 L D' B' U
*2. *L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' B2 R2 F' U L D F2 U F' D R
*3. *B D2 F2 U R' L U' F2 R U2 R2 L F2 L2 B' D' F2 D2
*4. *U L' D2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R U L2 U L F' U' B' U' F
*5. *B' R U B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B L D F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' D R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 R2 B' D' F2 U' R2 B D' U2
*2. *U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 B R' U' B D2 L R B' F' D' L2
*3. *L2 U R2 B' R' L' F2 B' D' F B2 U F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D2
*4. *R' B2 D F R' D2 F' D2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 L B2 D L D'
*5. *R2 U L' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L U2 B F D U2 R' U2 B R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R2 U' F L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' D' F' L R F R2 D2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 R' B R' D2 L' F2 D' U F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B2 L2 B2 L R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D' F' L2 U2 R' U L2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U' F R U' F U F
*3. *F L D B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U B D U' L' B' R'
*4. *D B L' U2 L2 D' R' F' L F2 D2 L D2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R F2 D' R F2 L Uw2 D2 R' B2 Fw Uw2 U2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw' U Fw Uw' Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F U F U' R U R' F
*3. *F L' U D2 B' U' D R B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L'
*4. *F' R' U L F U' B L D B R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' Uw2 B' Uw2 L Fw2 L B U2 B2 R' Uw2 L' Uw B Uw2 L U Fw U' Fw2 D F' Rw F2
*5. *Rw' L' Lw B2 Lw' L B2 U2 B' F2 Dw2 Rw Lw' Bw' D L2 Dw' F' Fw Lw Fw2 U Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw Bw2 D2 Rw U Uw2 D' Lw R L' D F2 Lw Dw2 F D2 U' Lw2 Dw' Fw' R2 Fw' Lw2 R2 U2 D Lw Bw' F2 R Dw2 B' R D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R2 U2
*3. *L' F' L B F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 D' U' F R' B D' U2 B2
*4. *B2 D B' L2 B2 L F2 U' F' L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L F2 U Fw2 R Uw2 R' D' Fw2 L2 D L B2 R2 D2 Fw U Rw2 L D R2 Uw' B' Uw Rw Uw2 U2 L2
*5. *F2 L F' Lw' D2 Uw' B' U Dw' Rw' F2 R D Uw2 Lw' Bw Fw' L B2 L2 D' B R2 Lw2 Uw' R2 Rw' L2 Dw L2 F2 B Bw2 Dw' Lw' Bw L' R' U' Rw2 U F' Rw R2 Uw D' Fw Dw' Fw B2 Dw Bw' Rw Bw B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U2 Lw'
*6. *F2 Uw2 D2 F2 Bw 3Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw' U' F U F D Dw F' U 3Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 3Rw2 D R Uw' Dw' L Uw Bw2 3Rw R' B2 Bw2 U B' Uw F R2 Rw2 Lw Fw' F2 3Fw' Lw Rw' Dw Lw' U Fw 3Uw' D2 3Rw Dw U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw B Lw' 3Uw' R Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Dw Rw U B Uw2 3Rw L Fw2 B2 F 3Uw B Fw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R F' R2 U2 R U2 R F' R U'
*3. *B U2 B R B L2 U F R2 F R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2
*4. *U2 L' U' B' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F' D' Uw2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F U2 B2 F Rw2 B' U' L2 Uw U2 L2 Fw' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 D Rw2
*5. *F2 Rw R Bw D Bw Uw' U Lw R D R Rw Uw2 F U2 Uw' L' Lw F2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 F L F' Rw2 Bw L2 Fw B2 U2 F Bw Lw D2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' F2 Rw Fw Rw2 L B' Lw2 Dw U Rw Fw2 L2 Fw D2
*6. *R' B' Bw2 F 3Fw' Rw Dw Fw D2 B Fw' Bw Uw2 Bw' R2 3Uw2 Fw' Uw' R' 3Fw2 3Rw' F Uw' Dw 3Rw2 D2 3Rw' Fw' L Bw D Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R' Dw2 3Rw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw U Rw Lw' B' Dw 3Fw2 Lw F Rw' L' Bw' Fw' U2 Bw' Dw' B' U' B2 L Fw B' L2 B' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Dw Rw' Lw2 U 3Uw2 Dw' L' 3Uw2 B2 3Fw' D
*7. *F' Uw2 Bw 3Bw D 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Dw2 Lw2 L2 Fw 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Uw R2 D' Lw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 D Dw U2 Bw Dw D F 3Dw D2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw 3Bw' R' Bw2 Fw2 F 3Bw B 3Rw Fw' L' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw' B Rw2 U Bw' L2 B2 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw' Bw 3Bw' R2 Fw2 R' 3Fw' Lw2 3Dw2 Bw' B 3Bw' Dw L2 Fw 3Dw2 3Lw R D2 Fw2 3Lw F' 3Rw' Fw F' 3Dw' Uw' D2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL1+ U5+ R2+ D3- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R2- D2- L5+ ALL4+ DL
*2. *UR3- DR5+ DL0+ UL4+ U5+ R0+ D5- L3- ALL4- y2 U3- R3- D2+ L0+ ALL4- UR UL
*3. *UR0+ DR3+ DL1+ UL5- U0+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R1- D2- L2- ALL2+ UR DR
*4. *UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL3- U4- R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4- D2- L3+ ALL4+ UR DR DL
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL6+ UL5+ U1- R1+ D3- L1- ALL4- y2 U5+ R4- D3- L5- ALL4+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R B' L' U R L B' U L R u' b
*2. *R' B U' L' B' L' U B L' U' B u r b'
*3. *R' L' B U L B L' R L' R U' l' r' b'
*4. *U' L' R B L U B' L' B R' B u' l r'
*5. *U L' U' B' R L' U' L U B R u' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,3) / (-3,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-4)
*2. *(-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3)
*3. *(1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) /
*4. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,-3)
*5. *(1,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B U R' B L R L B U L' B'
*2. *L B U L R L' R' B R L' U
*3. *L R U L B U L' B' U' L' B'
*4. *R B U' L' U B U' B U' B L'
*5. *B U B' R' U L' U' L R' B U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2 flip U2 R2 F' R2 BR2 U BL L2' flip R2' L' U' BL2 U' L2 BR2 U F2' U2 R' U2' R' F' U2 R2 F2' R
*2. *flip F R L BR2' BL2 BR' U flip F' U2' R2' BL2 L2 BR' U2 BL2 U F2' R U2' R' F2' R2 U2' R2' U2 F2' R2 F'
*3. *U2' L' BL2 U2 L2' BR' BL U' flip R2 U' F' BR2 U BL2' BR F' U R' F2 R F' U' F' R F R'
*4. *flip U2 BR' U' BR2 BL BR' U2 BL' flip R F' L2' BL BR2 R2' BL' BR' U F2 U' R U R' F2 U2' R U2' F2' U2
*5. *R2 flip R2' F2 U' L' U BL' L' flip U R2' BR' R' F2' BL' U2' L2' BR R2 F R' F2' U2' R2 U2' R2' U' F R F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F U R' U' R2 F R U2 R' U2
*3. *L2 D2 F2 R B' U' F' D' B' L R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2
*4. *U2 B' R2 U' R D' B' L F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R U Rw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Fw U' R B' L2 F2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw L Fw'
*5. *F' D F' Dw F' U' Rw B' R2 L Rw Uw2 Lw U' B2 Lw' Uw2 B' Fw' D' F2 Rw D Rw' Lw2 U Lw2 D F Bw' B2 Fw' Lw2 R L2 Uw' Fw2 U2 R Uw' D Rw2 Uw' F' Rw2 B Bw' Fw' D2 F2 Uw2 U F2 Dw U2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw' F
*OH. *U' B L B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F R D' F' R F2 D2 B2
*Clock. *UR5- DR6+ DL5+ UL2- U1+ R4- D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R5+ D2- L5+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R U L' R L' U' B' R U' B u r b'
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
*Skewb. *R B R U R' U L' B' R' B' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' r' R' b' f' l' r f L' R B' F R' B' L R' B'
*2. *r b f' l' r f r' R B' L B' L R B' L
*3. *b' l r f' r b l b L' B' R' F' L' R' F' L R'
*4. *f' r' f' r' f l' f F' R B L F' R F R
*5. *r' f' l b' r' f l' b' f' R' B' L' R F R B' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' U' Lw' Uw' U' L R' Bw B' Lw' R' Uw' Bw' Rw Bw Lw Uw Rw' Uw' u l r' b'
*2. *U' R' Uw' B' Lw' U Bw' L' Uw' R' Rw' Bw Rw Bw Lw' Rw Lw r'
*3. *Uw' L Uw' B' Lw U R' Uw L' B Uw Lw Bw Lw Rw Bw' Lw' Uw Lw l' r'
*4. *Uw U L' B' Lw U Lw Rw' R Bw' U Lw Rw Uw Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Bw' u' r'
*5. *Uw' Rw' U' R' Bw' L' Rw' L' B Rw Bw' Lw Bw Uw' Bw Lw Uw' u' l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D L U R2 D L D2 L U R3 U L3 D R2 D L2 U R U R D R U2 L D3 R U L2 U2 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 R U L3 D3 R2 U2 R D2 L U2 L U L D3 R2 U3 R D2 L U2 L2 D2 R U R2 U L3 D3 R U2 R U L2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L D R2 U L U R U L3 D R D2 L U R D R2 U2 L2 U R D2 L U L D2 R3 U L2 D R U2 R U L2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R3 D L D2 R U2 L2 U R2 D L D L U L D R D L U R U2 L D3 R U3 L D R2 U L D R D2 L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L U L U L D2 R U R U R D2 L2 D R U2 R D2 L U3 L2 D R D2 L U2 R U L D2 R3 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' U B2 F' D2 L U' L' B F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R U' F' L' U' B D F' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B' U' R' D B' R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' D' F2 D2 B U' B U' L' R2 F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L R' U' L' F2 L B2 L D' F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R B' R B L U F' D F' B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L
*2. *D2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 R B L2 D L U2 F L2 B' U' L2
*3. *D L F' L D R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L R2 U L2 R' B F2
*4. *R B U B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L B R' B2 L2 F2 U
*5. *L' D2 L' F2 R' D2 R' B2 D' U F D L' B D B2 R' F' L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UL RF UR UF UB LB UL UB UR LB UL UB RF UR UF UL RF RB LF UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UL LF DB RB DF RF UR LF UL LB UB DB LB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB- UB+ LB+ UB+ LF+ DL LF+
*2. * UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF LB UL UB UR UF RF UF UR UL UB LB UB UL LF UF UR UB UL RB UR UB RB UR UB RB LF UL UF RF LF DL LB UB UR LF UF DR RF DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB+ DR RB+2 LB+ UL UF- UR+ LB
*3. * UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UF LB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB LF UF UR UL UB RB UR UF UL UB RB DB LB UL DB DL DF LF DL DF LF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UF+2 LF UF LF+2 DR+ DB DR DB+2
*4. * UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL LB RF UR UB UL UF LB UB UL UF UB RF UF LF UF UR UL RB UB UL UF LF UF DF DL LF UL DB DF DL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ RB+2 UR DF-2 LF+ UF-2 DL+
*5. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UL LB UL UB UL RF UR UF RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UB UR RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UL DL DB DF DL LB LF UL UF RF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ RB+2 UR DF-2 LF+ DB DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R F BR' F' D' F D BR F U L F L' F' U' F L' U' L' U' R U F R F L F U L' BR D B' D L F U
*2. *R' F R' L' U' R' U R L F' R F BR' F' D' F D BR L' F U L F R' U L' R' U L F' B U R' D F' U'
*3. *D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' L' U L R' F' L' U L F' L U' L U' F U R F' R F' U' B' BL L' U B F' L
*4. *L U L' R' L' F' L F R U' B BL L BL' L' B' F' R' L F L U F' L' R' F' R F U' B BR' BL' D R U' BR
*5. *L' U L' B L BL L' BL' B' L U L R' L' F' L F R L U' L' R' L' R' F U' F' L' R U L' U F' D BL' B' BR F R L


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2022)

The CSS for the 3x3 page looks broken on my end.

Also, what is the "buy UPC codes" ad at the bottom?


----------



## Jacck (Feb 5, 2022)

Just got the missing 5bld-mean for: successful results in all possible entries in 2022!
(Last year I got it a week earlier.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2022)

Results for week 5: Congratulations to YouCubing, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(168)
1.  1.09 Legomanz
2.  1.29 Charles Jerome
3.  1.53 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  1.54 JackPfeifer
5.  1.55 ExultantCarn
6.  1.62 Luke Garrett
7.  1.70 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  1.76 sean_cut4
9.  1.82 Caíque crispim
10.  2.02 TheDubDubJr
11.  2.04 TipsterTrickster 
12.  2.08 Shaun Mack
13.  2.18 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  2.28 sideedmain
15.  2.34 tJardigradHe
16.  2.37 DhruvA
17.  2.46 YouCubing
18.  2.51 Benjamin Warry
19.  2.61 Antto Pitkänen
20.  2.64 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  2.68 DGCubes
22.  2.69 RP_Cubed
23.  2.70 WoowyBaby
24.  2.83 Dream Cubing
25.  2.85 sigalig
26.  2.87 BrianJ
27.  2.93 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.96 Liam Wadek
29.  2.97 cuberkid10
30.  3.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  3.05 Cillian
32.  3.08 Cale S
32.  3.08 DLXCubing
34.  3.09 ARSCubing
35.  3.11 Cuber2s
36.  3.14 Boris McCoy
37.  3.18 TheCubingAddict980
38.  3.19 logofetesulo1
38.  3.19 HNcubing
40.  3.21 jihu1011
41.  3.27 SpeedyReedy
42.  3.29 arctan
42.  3.29 Firestorming_1
44.  3.40 BradyLawrence
45.  3.41 Heewon Seo
46.  3.42 darrensaito
46.  3.42 Benyó
48.  3.45 beabernardes
49.  3.50 wearephamily1719
50.  3.51 Neon47
51.  3.54 CubableYT
52.  3.55 Manatee 10235
53.  3.56 mihnea3000
54.  3.57 Glincons
55.  3.58 VectorCubes
55.  3.58 MartinN13
57.  3.59 midnightcuberx
58.  3.60 agradess2
59.  3.62 Fisko
60.  3.63 White KB
61.  3.65 any name you wish
62.  3.68 Riddler97
63.  3.71 sqAree
63.  3.71 Gan11Cuber
65.  3.72 Dylan Swarts
66.  3.73 ichcubegerne
67.  3.74 brad711
68.  3.78 Ontricus
69.  3.79 bennettstouder
69.  3.79 vishwasankarcubing
71.  3.83 Nuuk cuber
72.  3.84 gsingh
73.  3.87 eyeballboi
74.  3.88 EvanWright1
75.  3.91 Mieeetek4
76.  3.95 JustGoodCuber
77.  3.97 Ianwubby
78.  3.98 Kacper Paweł Dworak
79.  4.01 weatherman223
80.  4.04 DesertWolf
81.  4.13 TheReasonableCuber
82.  4.15 abunickabhi
83.  4.19 Harsha Paladugu
84.  4.23 revaldoah
84.  4.23 Der Der
84.  4.23 Utkarsh Ashar
87.  4.26 bh13
88.  4.30 yijunleow
88.  4.30 CB21
90.  4.37 Fred Lang
91.  4.40 oliverpallo
92.  4.43 NoProblemCubing
93.  4.44 Astr4l
94.  4.46 josephslane
95.  4.50 PCCuber
95.  4.50 tommyo11
97.  4.55 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  4.55 trangium
99.  4.61 Li Xiang
100.  4.62 abnerpthen
101.  4.66 Isaiah Scott
102.  4.73 Θperm
103.  4.75 lumes2121
104.  4.78 AngeGabriel
105.  4.83 filmip
106.  4.85 cuberswoop
107.  4.94 Cody_Caston
108.  4.96 dhafin
109.  5.10 d2polld
110.  5.12 Paradox4
111.  5.16 Cubey_Tube
112.  5.20 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
113.  5.21 qwr
114.  5.27 hydynn
115.  5.45 epride17
116.  5.56 i'mstillnotsub20
117.  5.61 Jakub26
118.  5.62 samuel roveran
119.  5.65 SentsuiJack2403
120.  5.93 Lookify cubef
121.  5.96 nico_german_cuber
122.  6.08 Ethanawoll
122.  6.08 Theoruff
124.  6.25 PotatoIsGreat
125.  6.26 SPEEEEED
126.  6.33 Lewis
127.  6.37 N4C0
128.  6.40 Predther
129.  6.72 Billybong378
130.  6.81 Mike Hughey
131.  6.82 pb_cuber
132.  6.98 Poorcuber09
133.  7.15 KellanTheCubingCoder
134.  7.21 feli.cubes
135.  7.22 DaTornadoKarateCuber
136.  7.25 Jrg
137.  7.28 XDtoMe
138.  7.41 Acuberthatisslow
139.  7.54 Swamp347
140.  7.64 SuperCrafter51
141.  7.72 padddi
142.  7.86 sporteisvogel
143.  7.97 Sellerie11
144.  8.00 aamiel
145.  8.02 One Wheel
146.  8.17 Rubika-37-021204
147.  8.47 freshcuber.de
148.  8.89 linus.sch
149.  8.96 thomas.sch
150.  9.12 RonnyAce
151.  9.53 OllieCubing
151.  9.53 nanocube
153.  9.63 Midnight_Cuber
154.  9.93 KP-20359
155.  10.04 Mormi
156.  10.10 Cosmos
157.  10.16 Waiz
158.  10.59 Caden Fisher
159.  10.76 siddhanshisethi
160.  11.35 kflynn
161.  12.25 Jacck
162.  13.09 Natan’s Life
163.  13.29 RubixNoob318
164.  13.72 MatsBergsten
165.  15.68 Shreenivas k mankani
166.  19.13 http_Noel
167.  21.76 Krökeldil
168.  30.66 Egb


*3x3x3*(218)
1.  6.60 Luke Garrett
2.  7.42 RP_Cubed
3.  7.54 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  7.60 PratikKhannaSkewb
5.  7.64 David ep
6.  7.78 Heewon Seo
7.  8.15 Cale S
8.  8.16 Manatee 10235
9.  8.25 Shaun Mack
10.  8.35 Charles Jerome
11.  8.39 remopihel
12.  8.52 BrianJ
13.  8.57 Max C.
14.  8.69 SpeedyReedy
15.  8.75 tJardigradHe
16.  8.81 ExultantCarn
17.  8.82 cuberkid10
17.  8.82 DLXCubing
19.  8.84 darrensaito
19.  8.84 sideedmain
21.  9.01 logofetesulo1
22.  9.13 eyeballboi
23.  9.17 Kylegadj
24.  9.23 FastCubeMaster
25.  9.33 JustinTimeCuber
26.  9.35 tommyo11
27.  9.41 vishwasankarcubing
28.  9.42 yijunleow
29.  9.64 EvanWright1
30.  9.69 agradess2
31.  9.70 sean_cut4
31.  9.70 jihu1011
33.  9.87 leomannen
34.  9.90 Boris McCoy
35.  10.03 Liam Wadek
36.  10.07 Dream Cubing
36.  10.07 Benyó
38.  10.09 BradenTheMagician
39.  10.14 YouCubing
39.  10.14 dollarstorecubes
41.  10.23 Vlad Hordiienko
42.  10.29 DGCubes
43.  10.35 wearephamily1719
43.  10.35 HNcubing
45.  10.40 TheDubDubJr
46.  10.42 DhruvA
47.  10.43 ichcubegerne
48.  10.54 Oxzowachi
49.  10.65 Ontricus
50.  10.66 mihnea3000
51.  10.74 GenTheThief
52.  10.83 Isaiah Scott
53.  10.91 JakeAK
53.  10.91 FaLoL
55.  10.94 Rafaello
56.  11.02 PCCuber
57.  11.10 sigalig
58.  11.13 nico_german_cuber
59.  11.19 Paradox4
60.  11.30 Fred Lang
61.  11.31 brad711
62.  11.36 gsingh
63.  11.41 Antto Pitkänen
64.  11.47 Cubey_Tube
65.  11.49 MartinN13
66.  11.50 NoProblemCubing
67.  11.52 Keenan Johnson
68.  11.56 Cuber2s
69.  11.58 BradyLawrence
70.  11.70 Scrambled
71.  11.75 Harsha Paladugu
72.  11.78 20luky3
73.  11.83 beabernardes
74.  11.85 OrdinarySolver4048
75.  12.04 weatherman223
76.  12.06 Fisko
77.  12.09 Riddler97
78.  12.10 CB21
79.  12.12 abunickabhi
80.  12.15 Cillian
81.  12.24 Caíque crispim
82.  12.28 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  12.30 Ianwubby
84.  12.36 Zno
85.  12.42 Nuuk cuber
86.  12.44 Glincons
87.  12.45 lumes2121
88.  12.50 midnightcuberx
89.  12.51 breadears
90.  12.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
91.  12.72 oliverpallo
92.  12.76 Brayden Gilland
93.  12.77 NickTyler
94.  12.78 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
95.  12.84 TheReasonableCuber
96.  12.92 Der Der
96.  12.92 VectorCubes
96.  12.92 MCuber
99.  12.95 d2polld
100.  13.12 Kacper Paweł Dworak
101.  13.15 bh13
102.  13.28 Mattia Pasquini
103.  13.31 Adam_Jeremy
104.  13.32 CubableYT
105.  13.34 Neon47
106.  13.37 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
107.  13.47 LwBigcubes
108.  13.49 bennettstouder
109.  13.54 xyzzy
110.  13.66 ARSCubing
111.  13.85 4ce7heGuy
112.  13.92 WoowyBaby
113.  13.99 DesertWolf
114.  14.04 Dylan Swarts
115.  14.09 Gan11Cuber
116.  14.24 SentsuiJack2403
117.  14.27 TheSilverBeluga
118.  14.29 Mieeetek4
119.  14.62 White KB
120.  14.82 sqAree
121.  14.85 Lvl9001Wizard
122.  14.93 InlandEmpireCuber
123.  14.96 RainbowsAndStuff
124.  15.12 Xauxage
125.  15.15 any name you wish
126.  15.35 revaldoah
127.  15.49 arctan
128.  15.50 Cody_Caston
129.  15.66 ican97
130.  15.78 abnerpthen
131.  15.82 dnguyen2204
132.  15.83 Rouxbx
133.  15.89 dhafin
134.  16.43 DUDECUBER
135.  16.45 Predther
136.  16.50 thatkid
137.  16.63 JustGoodCuber
138.  16.70 Θperm
139.  16.71 Petri Krzywacki
140.  16.73 LittleLumos
141.  16.90 Firestorming_1
142.  16.93 Midnight_Cuber
143.  16.94 CaptainCuber
143.  16.94 feli.cubes
145.  17.21 cuberswoop
146.  17.42 bradyung
147.  17.50 hydynn
148.  17.52 50ph14
149.  17.63 John Benwell
150.  17.64 SPEEEEED
151.  17.70 Swamp347
152.  17.75 XDtoMe
153.  17.93 epride17
154.  18.57 KellanTheCubingCoder
155.  18.58 Li Xiang
156.  18.99 Jakub26
157.  19.17 pb_cuber
158.  19.61 Sellerie11
159.  19.74 Dageris
160.  19.81 DynaXT
161.  19.82 padddi
162.  19.88 Astr4l
163.  20.05 Lewis
164.  20.15 Lookify cubef
165.  20.42 PotatoIsGreat
166.  20.62 Martwin
167.  20.67 Billybong378
168.  20.70 filmip
169.  20.81 Ethanawoll
170.  20.96 Poorcuber09
171.  21.02 Jrg
172.  21.29 nanocube
173.  21.77 samuel roveran
174.  21.82 sporteisvogel
175.  22.14 Janster1909
176.  22.53 BR Cuber
177.  22.78 One Wheel
178.  22.89 Future
179.  23.16 zakikaz
180.  23.38 DaTornadoKarateCuber
181.  23.65 N4C0
182.  23.67 Mike Hughey
183.  24.47 Theoruff
184.  24.55 i'mstillnotsub20
185.  24.94 linus.sch
186.  25.39 ForcefleeCubez
187.  26.24 freshcuber.de
188.  26.41 Elisa
189.  27.05 Rubika-37-021204
190.  27.32 aamiel
191.  27.53 SuperCrafter51
192.  27.78 Joel.com
193.  27.85 Black_Hat
194.  28.65 KP-20359
195.  29.87 qwr
196.  30.23 cubingmom2
197.  30.24 Merp
198.  31.28 Nash171
199.  33.27 Scy
200.  33.99 Shreenivas k mankani
201.  34.42 kanaksalunke
202.  34.48 Mr Cuber
203.  34.91 kflynn
204.  35.14 Impossible Cuber
205.  35.65 Jacck
206.  36.32 Cosmos
207.  36.89 thomas.sch
208.  39.55 Krökeldil
209.  40.64 Lutz_P
210.  45.19 Mormi
211.  47.25 MatsBergsten
212.  50.18 RonnyAce
213.  50.19 oand6034
214.  51.19 RubixNoob318
215.  59.52 http_Noel
216.  1:06.55 Bikram Thapa
217.  1:09.72 siddhanshisethi
218.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*4x4x4*(104)
1.  29.80 Luke Garrett
2.  30.00 cuberkid10
3.  31.19 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.76 RP_Cubed
5.  33.63 darrensaito
6.  33.98 Shaun Mack
7.  34.30 Dream Cubing
8.  38.99 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  39.08 sean_cut4
10.  39.14 FaLoL
11.  39.34 BradenTheMagician
12.  39.59 20luky3
13.  40.30 ichcubegerne
14.  40.34 sigalig
15.  40.37 HNcubing
16.  40.59 Cale S
17.  40.86 Benyó
18.  41.23 nico_german_cuber
19.  41.71 logofetesulo1
20.  42.44 DGCubes
21.  42.57 YouCubing
22.  42.90 agradess2
23.  43.53 DhruvA
24.  43.56 Liam Wadek
25.  43.93 Glincons
26.  44.01 Neon47
27.  44.61 MartinN13
28.  44.62 Mieeetek4
29.  44.81 Boris McCoy
30.  46.44 tommyo11
31.  46.71 Keenan Johnson
32.  46.95 wearephamily1719
33.  47.05 CB21
34.  47.55 TheReasonableCuber
35.  47.99 Ontricus
36.  48.41 abunickabhi
37.  48.92 beabernardes
38.  49.38 breadears
39.  49.53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
40.  49.81 Antto Pitkänen
41.  50.36 DesertWolf
42.  50.73 gsingh
43.  51.19 Fisko
44.  51.48 SpeedyReedy
45.  51.95 lumes2121
46.  52.02 BradyLawrence
47.  52.11 Ianwubby
48.  52.19 Caíque crispim
49.  52.65 bennettstouder
50.  53.47 weatherman223
51.  53.54 thatkid
52.  55.01 PCCuber
53.  55.22 Dylan Swarts
54.  55.57 sqAree
55.  56.33 Cubey_Tube
56.  57.44 Riddler97
57.  57.81 Cody_Caston
58.  57.88 epride17
59.  58.00 Nuuk cuber
60.  58.47 Cillian
61.  59.06 JustGoodCuber
62.  59.20 bh13
63.  59.39 Kacper Paweł Dworak
64.  1:00.33 Predther
65.  1:00.60 OrdinarySolver4048
66.  1:01.56 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  1:02.91 John Benwell
68.  1:03.16 Isaiah Scott
69.  1:04.62 Firestorming_1
70.  1:05.10 Li Xiang
71.  1:06.28 Jakub26
72.  1:07.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  1:08.09 Poorcuber09
74.  1:10.34 White KB
75.  1:11.05 Swamp347
76.  1:12.48 filmip
77.  1:12.85 SentsuiJack2403
78.  1:13.57 Ethanawoll
79.  1:15.29 One Wheel
80.  1:17.56 4ce7heGuy
81.  1:18.70 ARSCubing
82.  1:18.99 Sellerie11
83.  1:20.58 Lewis
84.  1:20.61 revaldoah
85.  1:23.29 Jrg
86.  1:27.86 Mike Hughey
87.  1:30.85 dhafin
88.  1:31.57 pb_cuber
89.  1:34.88 thomas.sch
90.  1:35.65 linus.sch
91.  1:36.02 sporteisvogel
92.  1:42.23 freshcuber.de
93.  1:45.79 Rubika-37-021204
94.  1:46.21 SPEEEEED
95.  1:50.66 Jacck
96.  1:55.35 samuel roveran
97.  2:04.98 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  2:09.83 kflynn
99.  2:09.94 Astr4l
100.  2:10.42 MatsBergsten
101.  2:11.55 SuperCrafter51
102.  DNF Heewon Seo
102.  DNF midnightcuberx
102.  DNF NoProblemCubing


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  55.58 tJardigradHe
2.  55.80 Dream Cubing
3.  58.06 HNcubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.59 FaLoL
5.  1:02.84 Benyó
6.  1:04.43 ichcubegerne
7.  1:06.35 Luke Garrett
8.  1:13.28 nico_german_cuber
9.  1:17.41 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  1:18.06 sigalig
11.  1:18.19 DhruvA
12.  1:19.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  1:19.64 abunickabhi
14.  1:19.87 YouCubing
15.  1:20.36 logofetesulo1
16.  1:21.40 agradess2
17.  1:22.07 Shaun Mack
18.  1:22.10 DGCubes
19.  1:22.20 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:22.24 Liam Wadek
21.  1:24.84 sean_cut4
22.  1:30.47 CB21
23.  1:33.22 Mieeetek4
24.  1:33.73 TheReasonableCuber
25.  1:35.74 beabernardes
26.  1:36.55 GenTheThief
27.  1:37.83 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:40.05 tommyo11
29.  1:41.03 breadears
30.  1:41.20 Fisko
31.  1:42.08 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:42.62 thatkid
33.  1:43.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:46.24 DesertWolf
35.  1:52.72 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  1:53.92 gsingh
37.  1:54.00 weatherman223
38.  1:55.10 bennettstouder
39.  1:57.12 lumes2121
40.  1:58.19 Ethanawoll
41.  2:01.81 bh13
42.  2:03.62 Lewis
43.  2:03.84 Swamp347
44.  2:04.48 Cubey_Tube
45.  2:05.00 One Wheel
46.  2:08.19 wearephamily1719
47.  2:08.61 Firestorming_1
48.  2:09.77 Jrg
49.  2:10.02 Cillian
50.  2:11.47 Poorcuber09
51.  2:15.52 PCCuber
52.  2:17.77 ARSCubing
53.  2:24.53 Θperm
54.  2:29.00 Predther
55.  2:36.54 Rubika-37-021204
56.  2:36.56 Mike Hughey
57.  2:39.16 thomas.sch
58.  2:44.18 sporteisvogel
59.  2:59.47 Jacck
60.  3:07.14 revaldoah
61.  3:07.51 Sellerie11
62.  3:07.54 freshcuber.de
63.  3:50.07 MatsBergsten
64.  4:00.11 pb_cuber
65.  DNF Heewon Seo
65.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:32.78 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.10 cuberkid10
3.  1:55.67 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:57.03 ichcubegerne
5.  2:00.96 FaLoL
6.  2:17.86 Keroma12
7.  2:24.54 Liam Wadek
8.  2:28.06 agradess2
9.  2:28.88 CB21
10.  2:30.89 logofetesulo1
11.  2:31.11 DhruvA
12.  2:34.19 DGCubes
13.  2:34.93 xyzzy
14.  2:37.54 YouCubing
15.  2:39.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:40.04 sean_cut4
17.  2:40.45 MCuber
18.  2:51.11 nico_german_cuber
19.  2:52.22 Nuuk cuber
20.  3:00.59 TheReasonableCuber
21.  3:16.11 epride17
22.  3:16.59 tommyo11
23.  3:29.58 gsingh
24.  3:31.25 thatkid
25.  3:31.78 Lewis
26.  3:41.97 One Wheel
27.  3:44.46 bh13
28.  3:44.95 Swamp347
29.  3:52.70 Firestorming_1
30.  3:56.84 Jrg
31.  4:20.42 PCCuber
32.  4:44.64 Poorcuber09
33.  4:47.38 thomas.sch
34.  4:55.74 sporteisvogel
35.  4:56.56 Rubika-37-021204
36.  5:09.11 Jacck
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:16.77 Dream Cubing
2.  2:44.86 ichcubegerne
3.  2:46.71 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  3:10.63 LwBigcubes
5.  3:17.14 FaLoL
6.  3:26.83 Liam Wadek
7.  3:34.00 CB21
8.  3:37.54 YouCubing
9.  3:38.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  3:39.86 logofetesulo1
11.  3:52.95 DGCubes
12.  4:03.28 Nuuk cuber
13.  4:21.18 sean_cut4
14.  4:46.09 TheReasonableCuber
15.  4:47.28 epride17
16.  5:44.45 Lewis
17.  5:46.25 Firestorming_1
18.  5:49.56 nico_german_cuber
19.  6:00.22 One Wheel
20.  6:01.87 Jrg
21.  6:57.99 thomas.sch
22.  7:00.36 Isaiah Scott
23.  7:23.81 Jacck
24.  7:35.20 Kacper Paweł Dworak
25.  7:57.04 sporteisvogel
26.  9:17.95 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF bennettstouder


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  2.60 Isaiah Scott
2.  4.17 ARSCubing
3.  4.81 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  5.42 Luke Garrett
5.  5.44 leomannen
6.  5.47 Caíque crispim
7.  5.61 Cillian
8.  5.63 TipsterTrickster 
9.  6.03 ExultantCarn
10.  6.40 RP_Cubed
11.  6.65 BradenTheMagician
12.  7.21 Shaun Mack
13.  7.35 darrensaito
14.  7.48 HNcubing
15.  8.33 JakeAK
16.  9.14 sean_cut4
17.  9.65 Benyó
18.  10.41 sigalig
19.  10.45 willian_pessoa
20.  10.47 logofetesulo1
21.  11.81 Li Xiang
22.  14.77 ichcubegerne
23.  15.22 TheReasonableCuber
24.  16.80 YouCubing
25.  16.81 Midnight_Cuber
26.  19.39 sqAree
27.  20.72 DGCubes
28.  23.53 Mike Hughey
29.  27.45 Jakub26
30.  28.55 Martwin
31.  32.26 MatsBergsten
32.  32.87 CB21
33.  36.04 weatherman223
34.  41.70 oliverpallo
35.  43.72 Liam Wadek
36.  52.25 Jacck
37.  54.03 Cody_Caston
38.  1:02.22 thomas.sch
39.  1:12.69 sporteisvogel
40.  1:35.39 Nash171
41.  1:43.01 gsingh
42.  1:44.42 Krökeldil
43.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  17.57 JakeAK
2.  19.29 sigalig
3.  24.79 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  39.42 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  41.71 abunickabhi
6.  42.70 ican97
7.  48.60 willian_pessoa
8.  52.41 Jakub26
9.  56.82 YouCubing
10.  1:21.90 revaldoah
11.  1:26.07 Neon47
12.  1:29.60 DGCubes
13.  1:30.40 thatkid
14.  1:34.26 AndrewT99
15.  1:43.42 MatsBergsten
16.  2:07.90 beabernardes
17.  2:21.64 CB21
18.  2:23.39 filmip
19.  2:54.54 abnerpthen
20.  3:22.38 Liam Wadek
21.  3:36.62 Martwin
22.  4:09.04 padddi
23.  4:17.66 Luke Garrett
24.  4:28.18 TheReasonableCuber
25.  4:32.96 Jacck
26.  5:34.06 sporteisvogel
27.  6:07.85 nanocube
28.  7:48.69 linus.sch
29.  9:03.33 Krökeldil
30.  DNF d2polld
30.  DNF RP_Cubed
30.  DNF DesertWolf
30.  DNF BandedCubing101


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:54.37 sigalig
2.  2:50.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:02.85 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:17.54 Keroma12
5.  5:37.82 thatkid
6.  9:00.41 Jacck
7.  9:56.95 DesertWolf
8.  18:23.06 CB21
9.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:41.21 sigalig
2.  15:37.28 Jacck
3.  17:22.00 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  25:47.18 CB21
5.  DNF Keroma12
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  31/36 60:02 Keroma12
2.  19/25 53:17 willian_pessoa
3.  7/9 54:20 Sphericality


Spoiler



4.  4/5 29:58 MatsBergsten
5.  2/2 1:52 abunickabhi
6.  2/3 15:44 CB21
7.  4/7 22:02 DesertWolf
8.  1/3 20:36 sporteisvogel
8.  3/8 43:50 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(106)
1.  10.25 Luke Garrett
2.  11.42 Shaun Mack
3.  11.67 Petro Leum


Spoiler



4.  12.63 NathanaelCubes
5.  12.80 darrensaito
6.  12.93 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  13.34 GenTheThief
8.  13.61 Dream Cubing
9.  13.73 Charles Jerome
10.  13.77 RP_Cubed
11.  15.14 logofetesulo1
12.  16.31 ichcubegerne
13.  16.71 Neon47
14.  17.16 midnightcuberx
15.  17.45 TipsterTrickster 
16.  17.48 SpeedyReedy
17.  17.67 Heewon Seo
18.  17.92 Harsha Paladugu
18.  17.92 eyeballboi
20.  18.32 Glincons
21.  18.49 DhruvA
22.  18.61 YouCubing
23.  18.71 jihu1011
24.  18.74 sean_cut4
25.  18.75 Max C.
26.  18.86 HNcubing
27.  18.87 nico_german_cuber
28.  18.91 mihnea3000
29.  19.14 JakeAK
30.  19.20 cuberkid10
31.  19.49 Benyó
32.  19.57 FaLoL
33.  19.68 DGCubes
34.  19.79 weatherman223
35.  19.95 wearephamily1719
36.  20.16 NoProblemCubing
37.  20.50 Riddler97
38.  20.87 PCCuber
39.  21.13 xyzzy
40.  21.32 abunickabhi
41.  21.33 agradess2
42.  21.45 Ontricus
43.  21.55 Manatee 10235
44.  21.56 Cale S
45.  21.80 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
46.  22.09 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  22.41 MartinN13
48.  22.67 Fisko
49.  23.42 revaldoah
50.  23.50 Caíque crispim
51.  23.56 Mieeetek4
52.  23.85 ican97
53.  24.07 Cody_Caston
54.  24.27 Liam Wadek
55.  24.57 gsingh
56.  24.68 Cillian
57.  24.89 MCuber
58.  25.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  25.68 TheReasonableCuber
60.  26.25 sigalig
61.  26.48 OrdinarySolver4048
62.  26.56 CubableYT
63.  26.75 lumes2121
64.  26.77 Cubey_Tube
65.  27.04 Rouxbx
66.  27.59 abnerpthen
67.  28.23 sqAree
68.  28.41 Nuuk cuber
69.  29.68 Predther
70.  29.70 WoowyBaby
71.  29.83 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  30.23 breadears
73.  30.25 tommyo11
74.  30.37 bennettstouder
75.  30.93 VectorCubes
76.  31.80 any name you wish
77.  32.50 Isaiah Scott
78.  33.71 epride17
79.  34.50 Firestorming_1
80.  34.94 Swamp347
81.  36.28 White KB
82.  36.57 CB21
83.  37.02 Ethanawoll
84.  37.38 filmip
85.  38.82 Poorcuber09
86.  40.70 freshcuber.de
87.  40.80 4ce7heGuy
88.  41.62 sporteisvogel
89.  41.86 JustGoodCuber
90.  44.17 Mike Hughey
91.  45.62 XDtoMe
92.  47.11 pb_cuber
93.  48.02 nanocube
94.  49.76 bradyung
95.  53.50 samuel roveran
96.  56.01 Jacck
97.  56.02 Rubika-37-021204
98.  56.15 DaTornadoKarateCuber
99.  1:05.29 i'mstillnotsub20
100.  1:06.14 Lookify cubef
101.  1:15.94 siddhanshisethi
102.  1:17.92 Theoruff
103.  1:36.51 Krökeldil
104.  1:42.26 RonnyAce
105.  1:58.74 MatsBergsten
106.  2:50.83 http_Noel


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  1:14.17 YouCubing
2.  1:18.13 logofetesulo1
3.  1:31.23 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:00.33 any name you wish
5.  2:21.90 siddhanshisethi
6.  2:30.05 Jacck
7.  3:17.05 CB21
8.  5:47.89 Cillian
9.  DNF NoProblemCubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  32.67 Shreenivas k mankani
2.  34.25 ichcubegerne
3.  41.67 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  42.09 CB21
5.  46.03 YouCubing
6.  47.60 siddhanshisethi
7.  50.03 Nuuk cuber
8.  1:28.74 Jacck
9.  1:52.24 ARSCubing
10.  1:55.95 bennettstouder
11.  2:010.00 TheReasonableCuber
12.  2:44.42 Firestorming_1
13.  DNF MatsBergsten
13.  DNF Cillian


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  22.67 (21, 21, 26) Cale S
2.  42.67 (40, 49, 39) CB21
3.  DNF (20, DNS, DNS) OllieCubing
3.  DNF (28, DNS, 29) TipsterTrickster 
3.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
3.  DNF (37, 41, DNS) Cosmos
3.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
3.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) OriEy
3.  DNF (53, 60, DNF) Cillian
3.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Lookify cubef

*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  40.30 Luke Garrett
2.  41.99 Midnight_Cuber
3.  45.91 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  46.04 Heewon Seo
5.  48.55 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  49.86 Dream Cubing
7.  50.40 HNcubing
8.  51.74 ichcubegerne
9.  53.16 EvanWright1
10.  55.25 Benyó
11.  56.57 DhruvA
12.  59.20 YouCubing
13.  59.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  59.91 BradenTheMagician
15.  59.99 Isaiah Scott
16.  1:00.12 abunickabhi
17.  1:01.12 nico_german_cuber
18.  1:02.17 DGCubes
19.  1:02.25 Mieeetek4
20.  1:04.68 TheReasonableCuber
21.  1:05.58 Ianwubby
22.  1:06.74 CB21
23.  1:11.58 SpeedyReedy
24.  1:11.72 Fisko
25.  1:15.14 weatherman223
26.  1:15.87 Antto Pitkänen
27.  1:16.62 gsingh
28.  1:16.84 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:16.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  1:18.28 Cubey_Tube
31.  1:18.55 any name you wish
32.  1:18.77 tommyo11
33.  1:21.56 Predther
34.  1:22.26 thatkid
35.  1:22.28 lumes2121
36.  1:22.33 Cillian
37.  1:22.60 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  1:23.49 oliverpallo
39.  1:23.98 Firestorming_1
40.  1:27.73 Kacper Paweł Dworak
41.  1:29.34 White KB
42.  1:35.45 epride17
43.  1:36.67 SentsuiJack2403
44.  1:37.41 dhafin
45.  1:37.49 Li Xiang
46.  1:40.87 Poorcuber09
47.  1:43.40 Sellerie11
48.  1:44.44 One Wheel
49.  1:44.64 Ethanawoll
50.  1:44.68 ARSCubing
51.  1:48.09 Lewis
52.  1:49.78 pb_cuber
53.  1:53.37 Jrg
54.  2:02.45 Astr4l
55.  2:27.67 samuel roveran
56.  2:33.16 Jacck
57.  2:52.31 MatsBergsten
58.  3:18.60 SuperCrafter51


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:41.69 Dream Cubing
2.  1:45.66 Luke Garrett
3.  1:54.02 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:58.87 HNcubing
5.  2:05.64 ichcubegerne
6.  2:05.79 YouCubing
7.  2:15.64 tommyo11
8.  2:16.75 Benyó
9.  2:20.39 DGCubes
10.  2:21.74 DhruvA
11.  2:25.76 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:26.19 abunickabhi
13.  2:29.83 nico_german_cuber
14.  2:35.79 CB21
15.  2:37.88 TheReasonableCuber
16.  2:40.14 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:47.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:54.29 Utkarsh Ashar
19.  3:03.62 Fisko
20.  3:19.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  3:34.33 weatherman223
22.  3:47.62 Lewis
23.  3:56.80 Cillian
24.  4:03.18 Poorcuber09
25.  4:03.69 Firestorming_1
26.  4:05.84 Ethanawoll
27.  4:18.70 One Wheel
28.  4:21.94 ARSCubing
29.  4:31.84 Jrg
30.  4:35.92 Predther
31.  5:25.68 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:21.25 Dream Cubing
2.  3:53.55 Benyó
3.  3:53.61 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:57.83 YouCubing
5.  5:05.06 CB21
6.  5:07.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:49.76 tommyo11
8.  5:55.00 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:06.56 TheReasonableCuber
10.  7:11.49 Lewis
11.  7:40.16 One Wheel
12.  8:12.49 Firestorming_1
13.  8:57.77 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  5:49.02 Dream Cubing
2.  6:54.37 Benyó
3.  6:59.78 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:23.35 YouCubing
5.  8:38.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  8:52.53 DGCubes
7.  9:16.16 CB21
8.  11:14.68 TheReasonableCuber
9.  13:10.54 One Wheel
10.  13:13.73 Lewis
11.  13:18.40 Swamp347
12.  13:49.13 Firestorming_1
13.  14:25.33 Jrg


*Clock*(55)
1.  4.49 Carter Cubes
2.  4.89 vishwasankarcubing
3.  4.93 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.19 VectorCubes
5.  5.34 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.38 dollarstorecubes
7.  5.41 AngeGabriel
8.  6.33 MartinN13
9.  6.63 Luke Garrett
10.  6.71 Charles Jerome
11.  6.73 Mattia Pasquini
12.  6.88 oliverpallo
13.  7.02 Zeke Mackay
14.  7.23 50ph14
15.  7.30 YouCubing
16.  7.60 sqAree
17.  8.26 BradenTheMagician
18.  8.46 cuberkid10
19.  8.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  8.61 JackPfeifer
21.  8.68 Li Xiang
22.  9.47 Nuuk cuber
23.  9.61 SpeedyReedy
24.  9.65 Fisko
25.  9.90 BradyCubes08
26.  10.24 sean_cut4
27.  10.36 ichcubegerne
28.  10.41 brad711
29.  10.52 Keenan Johnson
30.  10.75 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  10.77 DGCubes
32.  10.92 Harsha Paladugu
33.  10.95 Heewon Seo
34.  11.02 Benyó
35.  11.54 Ethanawoll
36.  11.83 tommyo11
37.  11.86 CB21
38.  12.26 weatherman223
39.  12.79 EvanWright1
40.  13.30 sigalig
41.  13.64 PratikKhannaSkewb
42.  13.92 midnightcuberx
43.  14.69 epride17
44.  15.66 Mike Hughey
45.  15.87 freshcuber.de
46.  17.03 logofetesulo1
47.  17.84 DhruvA
48.  18.76 sporteisvogel
49.  19.50 Jacck
50.  22.32 ARSCubing
51.  27.92 kflynn
52.  28.07 Mormi
53.  32.59 bh13
54.  DNF Benjamin Warry
54.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  36.81 Heewon Seo
2.  41.27 AidanNoogie
3.  43.59 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  44.91 Luke Garrett
5.  47.26 RP_Cubed
6.  51.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  54.70 darrensaito
8.  55.70 MCuber
9.  56.32 GenTheThief
10.  57.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  59.02 DhruvA
12.  59.24 ichcubegerne
13.  1:00.92 Dream Cubing
14.  1:01.02 G2013
15.  1:03.06 Shaun Mack
16.  1:03.52 FaLoL
17.  1:03.57 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:04.31 Benyó
19.  1:04.97 YouCubing
20.  1:08.15 sean_cut4
21.  1:08.27 EvanWright1
22.  1:09.06 DGCubes
23.  1:14.73 beabernardes
24.  1:14.83 tommyo11
25.  1:17.40 logofetesulo1
26.  1:19.92 CB21
27.  1:22.61 abnerpthen
28.  1:24.90 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:28.07 Fisko
30.  1:28.20 Glincons
31.  1:29.75 Cale S
32.  1:42.74 epride17
33.  1:45.17 TheReasonableCuber
34.  1:50.54 Lewis
35.  1:52.88 Ethanawoll
36.  1:54.82 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  2:02.18 Cubey_Tube
38.  2:07.43 weatherman223
39.  2:29.52 One Wheel
40.  2:33.22 Firestorming_1
41.  2:34.00 Poorcuber09
42.  2:38.44 SuperCrafter51
43.  2:48.70 samuel roveran
44.  2:55.52 White KB
45.  2:59.76 Jacck
46.  3:09.75 Predther
47.  3:17.37 sporteisvogel
48.  4:19.54 XDtoMe
49.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(91)
1.  2.14 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.49 Heath Flick
3.  2.93 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  2.95 EvanWright1
5.  2.98 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.98 50ph14
7.  3.09 Cody_Caston
8.  3.15 Benjamin Warry
9.  3.19 Shaun Mack
9.  3.19 DGCubes
11.  3.29 Ontricus
12.  3.48 JackPfeifer
13.  3.50 RP_Cubed
14.  3.53 DLXCubing
15.  3.80 sideedmain
16.  3.83 NoProblemCubing
17.  3.98 Charles Jerome
17.  3.98 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  4.14 Luke Garrett
20.  4.23 darrensaito
20.  4.23 Liam Wadek
22.  4.32 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.56 Cale S
24.  4.61 tommyo11
25.  5.01 CB21
26.  5.08 wearephamily1719
27.  5.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  5.18 YouCubing
29.  5.32 logofetesulo1
30.  5.56 mihnea3000
31.  5.64 DhruvA
32.  5.68 Heewon Seo
33.  5.70 DesertWolf
34.  5.89 ichcubegerne
35.  5.93 any name you wish
36.  6.02 nico_german_cuber
37.  6.03 bh13
38.  6.11 MartinN13
39.  6.12 Fisko
40.  6.13 Benyó
41.  6.15 Paradox4
42.  6.17 Antto Pitkänen
43.  6.39 CaptainCuber
44.  6.40 Li Xiang
45.  6.53 weatherman223
46.  6.60 Lewis
47.  6.81 Nuuk cuber
48.  6.84 beabernardes
49.  6.97 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  7.07 Manatee 10235
51.  7.31 sean_cut4
51.  7.31 sigalig
53.  7.32 Poorcuber09
54.  7.39 agradess2
55.  7.59 Mike Hughey
56.  7.61 VectorCubes
57.  7.88 TheReasonableCuber
58.  7.91 Cillian
59.  7.98 ARSCubing
60.  8.09 abunickabhi
61.  8.18 bennettstouder
62.  8.35 Kacper Paweł Dworak
63.  8.85 CubableYT
64.  9.03 samuel roveran
65.  9.25 kflynn
66.  9.57 DaTornadoKarateCuber
67.  9.58 White KB
68.  9.91 siddhanshisethi
69.  9.95 Isaiah Scott
70.  10.10 cuberswoop
71.  10.14 JustGoodCuber
72.  10.16 OllieCubing
73.  10.96 Jacck
74.  12.26 sporteisvogel
75.  12.29 Cubey_Tube
76.  12.46 sqAree
77.  12.48 Predther
78.  13.14 Ethanawoll
79.  13.18 Astr4l
80.  13.68 Billybong378
81.  13.71 pb_cuber
82.  14.07 SentsuiJack2403
83.  15.42 freshcuber.de
84.  15.90 SuperCrafter51
85.  16.56 KellanTheCubingCoder
86.  17.40 XDtoMe
87.  18.60 Mormi
88.  20.41 Theoruff
89.  20.74 Egb
90.  22.92 Krökeldil
91.  DNF Cuber2s


*Square-1*(69)
1.  6.17 David ep
2.  7.15 Oxzowachi
3.  7.17 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.90 Benjamin Warry
5.  8.65 JackPfeifer
6.  8.70 RP_Cubed
7.  9.54 EvanWright1
8.  9.69 Shaun Mack
9.  9.83 remopihel
10.  9.98 Manatee 10235
11.  10.68 Boris McCoy
12.  10.90 Charles Jerome
13.  11.43 Cale S
14.  11.45 HNcubing
15.  11.64 Luke Garrett
16.  11.66 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
17.  11.69 DesertWolf
18.  12.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  12.28 darrensaito
20.  12.63 ichcubegerne
21.  12.78 BradenTheMagician
22.  12.80 leomannen
23.  13.54 YouCubing
24.  13.57 BradyLawrence
25.  15.46 Neon47
26.  15.63 Benyó
27.  16.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  16.33 PCCuber
29.  16.90 Harsha Paladugu
30.  17.51 Caíque crispim
30.  17.51 Antto Pitkänen
32.  17.64 Thom S.
33.  18.19 sigalig
34.  19.07 tommyo11
35.  19.16 beabernardes
36.  19.53 Max C.
37.  20.39 wearephamily1719
38.  20.43 sean_cut4
39.  21.09 Fisko
40.  21.77 Der Der
41.  21.99 DGCubes
42.  23.49 Jakub26
43.  24.08 feli.cubes
44.  24.56 CB21
45.  27.67 weatherman223
46.  28.31 Liam Wadek
47.  29.18 DhruvA
48.  29.24 SpeedyReedy
49.  29.51 Keenan Johnson
50.  31.05 TheReasonableCuber
51.  31.48 Nuuk cuber
52.  31.71 bennettstouder
53.  41.08 Lewis
54.  42.82 Mike Hughey
55.  43.63 Cody_Caston
56.  45.09 ARSCubing
57.  47.19 cuberswoop
58.  49.28 sporteisvogel
59.  49.97 Predther
60.  51.29 White KB
61.  53.32 Ethanawoll
62.  53.44 Cubey_Tube
63.  1:05.52 Jacck
64.  1:07.44 One Wheel
65.  1:08.17 Poorcuber09
66.  1:12.60 Firestorming_1
67.  1:18.79 nanocube
68.  1:53.74 thomas.sch
69.  2:35.74 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(78)
1.  1.93 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.04 Legomanz
3.  2.34 logofetesulo1


Spoiler



4.  2.44 BradyCubes08
5.  2.69 Charles Jerome
6.  3.05 Cale S
7.  3.69 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.70 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  4.03 Luke Garrett
10.  4.05 Cody_Caston
11.  4.11 darrensaito
12.  4.16 JackPfeifer
13.  4.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  4.32 BrianJ
15.  4.40 Antto Pitkänen
16.  4.50 EvanWright1
17.  4.63 Shaun Mack
18.  4.67 sean_cut4
19.  4.74 DhruvA
20.  4.77 TheDubDubJr
21.  4.83 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.88 Benjamin Warry
23.  5.32 weatherman223
24.  5.37 DesertWolf
25.  5.51 Liam Wadek
26.  5.66 cuberswoop
27.  5.79 ichcubegerne
28.  5.89 50ph14
29.  6.07 DGCubes
30.  6.18 YouCubing
31.  6.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  6.77 epride17
33.  6.88 Ethanawoll
34.  6.97 RP_Cubed
35.  7.05 BradyLawrence
36.  7.07 CB21
37.  7.14 Harsha Paladugu
38.  7.21 wearephamily1719
39.  7.24 VectorCubes
40.  7.43 Benyó
41.  7.88 Nuuk cuber
42.  8.01 sigalig
43.  8.10 Fisko
44.  8.11 abunickabhi
45.  8.22 Li Xiang
46.  8.29 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  8.44 Jakub26
48.  8.46 feli.cubes
49.  8.68 Cubey_Tube
50.  8.75 Cillian
51.  9.07 Xauxage
52.  9.42 tommyo11
53.  9.56 Billybong378
54.  9.71 samuel roveran
55.  10.17 bennettstouder
56.  10.29 Lewis
57.  10.66 TheReasonableCuber
58.  10.74 CubableYT
59.  11.08 agradess2
60.  11.57 JustGoodCuber
61.  11.71 ARSCubing
62.  12.29 Mike Hughey
63.  13.04 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  13.27 pb_cuber
65.  13.90 Predther
66.  14.48 freshcuber.de
67.  17.36 PotatoIsGreat
68.  17.53 KellanTheCubingCoder
69.  18.05 thomas.sch
70.  18.43 Jacck
71.  19.13 Lookify cubef
72.  19.84 sporteisvogel
73.  19.97 gsingh
74.  22.75 kflynn
75.  33.99 MatsBergsten
76.  45.46 http_Noel
77.  DNF any name you wish
77.  DNF Krökeldil


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  22.42 DGCubes
2.  27.27 ichcubegerne
3.  29.27 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  30.10 Luke Garrett
5.  34.78 Nuuk cuber
6.  34.92 CB21
7.  35.40 Benyó
8.  44.74 Ethanawoll
9.  57.93 ARSCubing
10.  1:02.29 Liam Wadek
11.  1:06.65 Mike Hughey
12.  1:23.38 thomas.sch
13.  1:50.23 Billybong378


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:29.44 Luke Garrett
2.  3:35.70 Heewon Seo
3.  4:26.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  4:31.26 Benyó
5.  4:38.89 YouCubing
6.  4:49.14 tommyo11
7.  5:01.08 EvanWright1
8.  5:30.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  6:04.13 beabernardes
10.  6:04.38 CB21
11.  6:10.21 Fisko
12.  6:54.74 oliverpallo
13.  6:59.13 weatherman223
14.  8:17.83 Ethanawoll
15.  9:29.28 Brayden Gilland
16.  DNF ichcubegerne


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  6.61 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  12.75 DGCubes
3.  15.20 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  17.01 Fisko
5.  17.09 YouCubing
6.  20.97 Ethanawoll
7.  21.05 CB21
8.  25.56 Mike Hughey
9.  28.94 bennettstouder
10.  31.64 Billybong378
11.  32.75 thomas.sch
12.  39.19 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  18.59 Harsha Paladugu
2.  23.48 DGCubes
3.  29.86 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  32.24 ichcubegerne
5.  42.25 Nuuk cuber
6.  43.42 Benyó
7.  50.47 Mike Hughey
8.  55.99 ARSCubing
9.  57.06 CB21
10.  1:04.46 Jacck
11.  1:09.98 freshcuber.de
12.  1:12.22 One Wheel
13.  2:01.14 Krökeldil
14.  2:14.79 Billybong378


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  11.14 YouCubing
2.  16.05 Li Xiang
3.  22.56 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.70 DGCubes
5.  33.62 freshcuber.de
6.  34.45 CB21
7.  36.29 Ethanawoll
8.  41.54 thomas.sch
9.  47.28 MatsBergsten
10.  3:40.61 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  51.73 CB21
2.  56.02 any name you wish
3.  57.56 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF WoowyBaby
4.  DNF tommyo11


*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  16.49 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.59 ichcubegerne
3.  33.30 logofetesulo1


Spoiler



4.  40.26 Isaiah Scott
5.  43.85 YouCubing
6.  52.80 Nuuk cuber
7.  1:03.30 CB21
8.  1:08.71 DGCubes
9.  1:22.20 Cillian
10.  1:29.88 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:55.29 Midnight_Cuber
12.  2:06.37 Krökeldil
13.  3:24.70 Predther
14.  4:20.74 Jacck
15.  DNF http_Noel


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:03.33 DGCubes
2.  2:30.08 YouCubing
3.  3:56.21 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(14)
1.  16.26 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.43 cuberkid10
3.  23.45 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  25.52 edd_dib
5.  26.78 vishwasankarcubing
6.  50.73 drpfisherman
7.  1:03.04 YouCubing
8.  1:23.35 RP_Cubed
9.  2:07.72 DistanceRunner25
10.  2:43.33 CB21
11.  2:59.35 DGCubes
12.  3:52.61 thomas.sch
13.  4:44.52 freshcuber.de
14.  DNF Krökeldil



*Contest results*(253)
1.  1169 YouCubing
2.  1163 Luke Garrett
3.  1088 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1086 DGCubes
5.  1006 Benyó
6.  935 CB21
7.  930 Shaun Mack
8.  883 sean_cut4
9.  882 DhruvA
10.  881 logofetesulo1
11.  878 darrensaito
11.  878 RP_Cubed
13.  871 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  869 BradenTheMagician
15.  850 Dream Cubing
16.  844 Liam Wadek
17.  775 tommyo11
18.  770 sigalig
19.  764 Cale S
20.  762 Charles Jerome
21.  738 HNcubing
22.  727 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  707 Nuuk cuber
24.  691 Fisko
25.  685 TheReasonableCuber
26.  666 Heewon Seo
27.  656 weatherman223
28.  641 abunickabhi
29.  635 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  634 cuberkid10
31.  630 EvanWright1
32.  628 wearephamily1719
33.  620 nico_german_cuber
34.  616 agradess2
35.  597 SpeedyReedy
36.  588 Cillian
37.  576 Antto Pitkänen
38.  558 Harsha Paladugu
39.  545 beabernardes
40.  540 tJardigradHe
41.  524 MartinN13
42.  523 DesertWolf
43.  521 FaLoL
44.  512 Caíque crispim
45.  509 Manatee 10235
46.  502 Ontricus
47.  499 Neon47
48.  495 Vlad Hordiienko
49.  489 gsingh
50.  471 ARSCubing
51.  466 Boris McCoy
51.  466 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  462 Isaiah Scott
54.  458 Cubey_Tube
55.  457 Cody_Caston
56.  453 leomannen
57.  452 bennettstouder
57.  452 Glincons
57.  452 PCCuber
60.  439 BradyLawrence
61.  438 sideedmain
62.  437 mihnea3000
63.  432 Mieeetek4
64.  425 JackPfeifer
65.  422 BrianJ
65.  422 DLXCubing
67.  416 TheDubDubJr
68.  413 Firestorming_1
69.  412 ExultantCarn
70.  411 VectorCubes
71.  409 jihu1011
72.  398 NoProblemCubing
73.  392 sqAree
74.  390 eyeballboi
75.  385 TipsterTrickster 
76.  381 Riddler97
77.  374 lumes2121
78.  372 Benjamin Warry
79.  371 any name you wish
80.  368 Li Xiang
81.  367 midnightcuberx
81.  367 remopihel
83.  366 vishwasankarcubing
83.  366 GenTheThief
85.  365 Ethanawoll
86.  362 bh13
87.  357 epride17
88.  352 Lewis
89.  350 White KB
90.  346 Legomanz
91.  341 CubableYT
92.  335 Ianwubby
93.  333 Max C.
94.  330 Predther
95.  329 Kacper Paweł Dworak
96.  326 JakeAK
96.  326 NathanaelCubes
98.  314 revaldoah
99.  312 Brendyn Dunagan
100.  308 WoowyBaby
101.  304 oliverpallo
102.  303 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  296 Jacck
104.  295 brad711
105.  294 JustGoodCuber
106.  293 Cuber2s
107.  290 David ep
108.  287 Keenan Johnson
109.  286 breadears
110.  279 Mike Hughey
111.  278 Jakub26
112.  277 Paradox4
112.  277 yijunleow
114.  276 Poorcuber09
114.  276 thatkid
116.  270 Dylan Swarts
117.  259 50ph14
118.  258 abnerpthen
119.  251 MCuber
120.  247 20luky3
121.  246 Der Der
121.  246 Oxzowachi
123.  245 sporteisvogel
124.  243 Fred Lang
125.  242 OrdinarySolver4048
126.  238 cuberswoop
127.  234 dollarstorecubes
128.  232 One Wheel
129.  224 arctan
130.  221 Swamp347
131.  220 SentsuiJack2403
132.  217 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
133.  216 xyzzy
134.  214 Gan11Cuber
135.  205 samuel roveran
136.  204 filmip
137.  199 Kylegadj
138.  198 FastCubeMaster
139.  197 JustinTimeCuber
139.  197 dhafin
141.  193 d2polld
142.  192 pb_cuber
143.  189 Midnight_Cuber
144.  188 Jrg
144.  188 ican97
146.  187 freshcuber.de
147.  179 feli.cubes
148.  178 MatsBergsten
149.  172 Θperm
150.  170 Astr4l
151.  167 Mattia Pasquini
151.  167 Rafaello
153.  164 4ce7heGuy
154.  153 Billybong378
155.  152 Scrambled
156.  148 thomas.sch
157.  146 LwBigcubes
158.  144 Sellerie11
159.  141 Lookify cubef
160.  140 KellanTheCubingCoder
161.  138 XDtoMe
161.  138 Zno
163.  136 Rouxbx
163.  136 Brayden Gilland
165.  134 TheCubingAddict980
166.  133 SPEEEEED
167.  132 hydynn
168.  130 CaptainCuber
169.  129 NickTyler
170.  128 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
170.  128 Xauxage
172.  119 Adam_Jeremy
172.  119 DaTornadoKarateCuber
174.  118 PotatoIsGreat
174.  118 AngeGabriel
176.  115 John Benwell
177.  114 Rubika-37-021204
178.  111 padddi
179.  110 BradyCubes08
180.  109 nanocube
181.  108 Petro Leum
182.  105 i'mstillnotsub20
182.  105 TheSilverBeluga
184.  102 Theoruff
185.  101 Lvl9001Wizard
186.  99 RainbowsAndStuff
187.  96 Martwin
187.  96 willian_pessoa
189.  95 SuperCrafter51
190.  93 bradyung
190.  93 linus.sch
192.  92 Heath Flick
193.  91 dnguyen2204
194.  89 Keroma12
195.  88 DUDECUBER
196.  85 N4C0
196.  85 qwr
198.  84 kflynn
199.  83 Petri Krzywacki
200.  82 LittleLumos
201.  77 josephslane
202.  75 siddhanshisethi
203.  73 trangium
204.  71 Krökeldil
205.  63 Dageris
206.  62 DynaXT
207.  60 OllieCubing
208.  59 aamiel
209.  57 Carter Cubes
210.  52 AidanNoogie
211.  47 Janster1909
212.  46 Cosmos
212.  46 BR Cuber
212.  46 Shreenivas k mankani
215.  45 Zeke Mackay
215.  45 KP-20359
217.  44 Future
218.  43 zakikaz
219.  42 Thom S.
220.  41 Mormi
221.  40 G2013
222.  38 RonnyAce
223.  36 ForcefleeCubez
224.  34 Elisa
225.  33 Acuberthatisslow
225.  33 Nash171
227.  32 fun at the joy
228.  30 Joel.com
229.  29 Black_Hat
230.  28 Sphericality
230.  28 AndrewT99
232.  26 http_Noel
232.  26 cubingmom2
234.  25 Merp
235.  23 Scy
236.  21 kanaksalunke
237.  20 Mr Cuber
238.  18 Impossible Cuber
239.  16 RubixNoob318
240.  15 edd_dib
240.  15 Chris Van Der Brink
242.  14 Waiz
243.  13 OriEy
243.  13 Caden Fisher
243.  13 drpfisherman
243.  13 Lutz_P
247.  10 DistanceRunner25
248.  9 oand6034
248.  9 Natan’s Life
250.  8 BandedCubing101
250.  8 Egb
252.  6 Bikram Thapa
253.  3 2017LAMB06


----------



## gargshweta (Feb 14, 2022)

00:50.85


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2022)

253 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 90!

That means our winner this week is *Legomanz!* Congratulations!!


----------



## qwr (Feb 15, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> 253 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 90!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *Legomanz!* Congratulations!!


Doesn't stop winning


----------

